# Autonomie



## Diditom (19 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous. Nouveau sur le forum je me pose une question concernant l'autonomie de mon Ipad 2. En effet, suite au passage à iOS 6.1 j'avais remarqué une très forte baisse de mon autonomie, je ne dépassais pas les 7 à 8 heures avec la même utilisation qu'avant. J'ai par la suite jailbreaké et là ce fut encore pire. J'ai voulu tenter une réinitialisation depuis l'Ipad, cela a planté j'ai donc redémarré en appuyant sur home et power. Ce qui est assez bizarre c'est que depuis j'ai non seulement retrouvé mon autonomie mais elle me semble même accrue. Je tiens maintenant plus de 12 heures. 
Cela vous semble-t-il normal ? Et qu'en pensez vous ? 

Ci-joint une photo. 
Merci pour vos retour.


----------



## Dead head (19 Février 2013)

Que veux-tu qu'on te réponde ? Tu dis tenir 7 ou 8 heures, moins qu'avant, mais tu ne dis pas combien d'heures durait la batterie avant la mise à jour de l'OS. Tu dis que tu as la même utilisation, mais tu ne dis rien de ton utilisation. Or, s'il y a une chose importante dans l'autonomie de la batterie c'est bien l'utilisation que l'on fait de son iMachin.


----------



## Diditom (19 Février 2013)

Désolé mais tu ne m'as pas compris, je ne veux pas de solutions pour régler un problème d'autonomie, mais simplement vous faire part de cette accroissement d'autonomie suite à une réinitialisation qui a échoué. Pour info avant passage à iOS 6.1 je tenais environ 10 heures avec beaucoup d'Internet, les mails en push toutes les 15 mn, un peu de jeux (environ 1h), et l'utilisation de quelques applis. Après le passage à iOS 6.1 je suis tombé à moins de 8h. Et là après le reboot avec home et power enfoncés, mon autonomie a connu une sacré amélioration, là je viens de tenir 13h45. Mon utilisation est toujours à peu près la même.


----------

